# Ladies Grappling Question



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

Please don't take this question the wrong way...it isn't like that creepy phone call you get in the middle night with a breathy voice asking "what are you wearing right now?" (darn, I wish my smileys would work right now...would add the proper levity).  

I am curious what female grapplers on the board wear to keep themselves "decent" while grappling.  I am seriously considering getting a wrestling singlet to wear under my sprawls and club shirt  because the long sports bra/top doesn't stay put.   

Anyone have any good suggestions on how to stay covered while grappling?


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2005)

How about a good workout tank? or a leotard?  Honestly I haven't had this trouble because I wear a good, restrictive sports bra that hold everything REALLY REALLY tight. I imagine a good training top or leotard with a decent neck (no scoops) should work.

Just out of curiosity - how long have you been grappling?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 25, 2005)

Alot of people wear rashgaurds or underarmor, either would do the trick for keeping yourself "decent".  

Lamont


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> How about a good workout tank? or a leotard? Honestly I haven't had this trouble because I wear a good, restrictive sports bra that hold everything REALLY REALLY tight. I imagine a good training top or leotard with a decent neck (no scoops) should work.
> 
> Just out of curiosity - how long have you been grappling?



Well, I am wearing a workout tank underneath my club t-shirt right now and generally it is okay.  I just was at a competition however where I had to fight a lady over 200 pounds and she kept "falling out" of her t-shirt, it was unpleasant from underneath and not a pretty sight either!:barf:

I just want to make sure that is never me!!!!!

How long have I been grappling?  Well I've been doing BJJ for almost a year and a half and no-gi submission wrestling since last Christmas.  I'm the only woman at my club so I have to pick the brains on forums like this to find out how other women deal with these issues.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 25, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Well, I am wearing a workout tank underneath my club t-shirt right now and generally it is okay. I just was at a competition however where I had to fight a lady over 200 pounds and she kept "falling out" of her t-shirt, it was unpleasant from underneath and not a pretty sight either!


:lol2:
Well, after grappling with guys and having all kinds of things in my face, I've seen guys lose their pants and girls lose their tops - just old hat to me, part of the sport!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :lol2:
> Well, after grappling with guys and having all kinds of things in my face, I've seen guys lose their pants and girls lose their tops - just old hat to me, part of the sport!



True, true.  It is funny, I was almost scared off of BJJ when the first time we went to check out the club after doing a seminar with the instructor at a different location I saw a guy get totally exposed!  Two guys were grappling near where we were observing and when one was trying to sweep the other he grabbed his gi bottoms (and string) and tried to shift his weight.  The string came undone (unnocticed by both) and when he grabbed the pants again the guys gi pants slid off, but more embarrasingly the guy had also grabbed his boxers...X-rated!!!:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock

Yes BJJ with full frontal nudity, I'm so glad my daughter and son were facing the other way talking to the BB about kids classes!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8430


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 2, 2005)

We were doing some grappling last night during the college class and our own.  I told the females to make sure their shirts were well tucked into their pants.. they were glad afterwards .. since the college kids don't all wear gi's.. we do insist on no shorts, tank tops, and preferably for the girls to wear sports bras under a t-shirt.  

In our regular class, underarmour is a favorite with sports bra, and/or a heavyweight Gi top.. though that does get very hot when grappling.. it does protect modesty and keeps all where it should be


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

Tess, I'm wondering if you or anyone else you know/teach have experience with Champion's (or any other brand's) extreme minimizing sports bra?  I've worn it while grappling and sparring and it is VERY tight and constricting, however, I get no poppage or slippage, I can still breathe well and the support is superior.  I'd recommend it over the underarmor anyday ... well, at least, in the summer! :ultracool


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I get no poppage or slippage



LOL!  What a way with words!:lol:

I wear an adidas long line sports tank, and so far so good...still thinking about getting a wrestling singlet to wear under my Sprawl's and t-shirt though.  You can never be too modest in my books.  I have grappled large women and been smothered by excess of them...the nightmares!


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I get no poppage or slippage


 
It pays to be small. Like Shakira says,



> lucky that my breasts are small and humble, so you dont confuse them - with mountains...



EDIT

Then again - if I ever have kids, I will have to give them formula... they would starve to death if I tried to do it the natural way... :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I wear an adidas long line sports tank, and so far so good...still thinking about getting a wrestling singlet to wear under my Sprawl's and t-shirt though. You can never be too modest in my books.


See, I refuse to bend to modesty because it's often the first thing used against me if I am.  And after having two high-risk deliveries and a speedy one, I got over about 99% of my modesty! :ultracool:whip:





			
				Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> I have grappled large women and been smothered by excess of them...the nightmares!


You mentioned this before and please forgive my asking ... are you not grappling other women in your same weight class?  I mean, I know 'stepping outside the box' and all, but ... the way you type that it sounds as though you grapple outside your weight class very often - is that just the nature of your class? small size? large women?  (honest question, here)


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Tess, I'm wondering if you or anyone else you know/teach have experience with Champion's (or any other brand's) extreme minimizing sports bra?  I've worn it while grappling and sparring and it is VERY tight and constricting, however, I get no poppage or slippage, I can still breathe well and the support is superior.  I'd recommend it over the underarmor anyday ... well, at least, in the summer! :ultracool




No I've not used it Georgia, will have to ask my female students.  Truthfully, I don't think about poppage or slippage  I roll with whatever I'm wearing 
Burn them I say ~!!! *giggling*  My post above was more about my students than my own comfort level. 
I've been grappling for awhile, and I'm known to grab, twist or pinch anything that gets in my way ~!!
  (bite on occasion.. thank goodness it was a male partner who just wouldn't submit ~! )

*whistling off key*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> No I've not used it Georgia, will have to ask my female students. Truthfully, I don't think about poppage or slippage  I roll with whatever I'm wearing
> Burn them I say ~!!! *giggling*  My post above was more about my students than my own comfort level.
> I've been grappling for awhile, and I'm known to grab, twist or pinch anything that gets in my way ~!!
> (bite on occasion.. thank goodness it was a male partner who just wouldn't submit ~! )
> ...


YOU SO TOTALLY ROCK!!!!

I have to admit, though, that it sure is easier to wield a sword without the restriction bodacious ta-tas tend to afford.  AND I've done my share of biting and pinching in class ... I save that now for the ball & chain when he's being a turd.  I seriously grapple with my husband and he's a badass, so it's close to NHB around here with him. 

I save wearing the restrictive bra for specific events (since I so rarely wear it, I prefer to train in what I usually wear).


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> No I've not used it Georgia, will have to ask my female students. Truthfully, I don't think about poppage or slippage  I roll with whatever I'm wearing
> Burn them I say ~!!! *giggling*  My post above was more about my students than my own comfort level.
> I've been grappling for awhile, and I'm known to grab, twist or pinch anything that gets in my way ~!!
> (bite on occasion.. thank goodness it was a male partner who just wouldn't submit ~! )
> ...



Tess, 

You make me howl! :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 2, 2005)

*chuckling*  Thankye Thankye~! 

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do


----------



## Satt (Nov 2, 2005)

WHOA!!! I would pay some serious money to see some of this stuff!!! %-}


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> WHOA!!! I would pay some serious money to see some of this stuff!!! %-}



   What guy wouldn't?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 2, 2005)

*Snickers* I'm beginning to wonder about my college students.. the males.. had 6 female coeds grappling last night and what did the guys do?  Go off and get water and lay around exhausted on the mats ..totally ignoring the girls.. *Go figure*


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *Snickers* I'm beginning to wonder about my college students.. the males.. had 6 female coeds grappling last night and what did the guys do? Go off and get water and lay around exhausted on the mats ..totally ignoring the girls.. *Go figure*


Most guys do need some time to recover .... :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

...or even to get started...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Best to say things out of the hearing range of the Queen of Pain


----------



## UpNorthMum (Nov 2, 2005)

I was reading over upnorthkyosa's shoulder and felt compelled to respond tonight.  Hell, I need to respond to things more anyways. 

I grapple with just a plain ol' Target sports bra.  Of course, the ta tas in question are itty bitty so I really could just go with out with no issue.   I never have had any problems, probably because there's more fabric than boob.




			
				Samantha said:
			
		

> Then again - if I ever have kids, I will have to give them formula... they would starve to death if I tried to do it the natural way... :rofl:


 
Don't you worry about that!   Being an A cup, I succesfully breastfed our daughter until she was 20-months-old and just finished nursing our 11-month-old to sleep.  Neither has ever had formula.  In fact, I could feed a small country!  The best part of breastfeeding is my breasts actually resemble breasts right now! WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Of course, after weaning I will look like a prepubescent boy.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

Alrighty, then! Back on topic ....



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> > I have grappled large women and been smothered by excess of them...the nightmares!
> 
> 
> You mentioned this before and please forgive my asking ... are you not grappling other women in your same weight class? I mean, I know 'stepping outside the box' and all, but ... the way you type that it sounds as though you grapple outside your weight class very often - is that just the nature of your class? small size? large women? (honest question, here)


----------



## UpNorthMum (Nov 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> See, I refuse to bend to modesty because it's often the first thing used against me if I am. And after having two high-risk deliveries and a speedy one, I got over about 99% of my modesty! :ultracool:whip:


 
Amen, sista!  I gave birth to our son almost buck naked, 10 minutes after arriving at the hospital.  I would have been completely au natural if the stupid nurse wouldn't have stuck an IV in before I could get my shirt off. I definitely have no modesty anymore.  One will have to bear the sight of stretch marks 'cause I ain't hiding 'em!  I worked hard for those!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

UpNorthMum said:
			
		

> Amen, sista! I gave birth to our son almost buck naked, 10 minutes after arriving at the hospital. I would have been completely au natural if the stupid nurse wouldn't have stuck an IV in before I could get my shirt off. I definitely have no modesty anymore. One will have to bear the sight of stretch marks 'cause I ain't hiding 'em! I worked hard for those!



Yeah, after having around a dozen sets of eyes staring at ONE SPOT for an extended period of time for purely medical reasons, ya kinda lose that shy-girl air! LOL!

So, Eternal Beginner ... back on topic ... do you regularly grapple out of your weight class?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 2, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So, Eternal Beginner ... back on topic ... do you regularly grapple out of your weight class?



Yes, I do.  In tournament situations there are so few women grappling that anyone over about 130 pounds get lumped together.  In Winnipeg there are only three competitive female grapplers that show up at any tournaments that I have been to in Western Canada.  As it stands right now, the pool is VERY small.  Although I do have to comment that there is one 13 year old girl from another school that is just completely awesome...she is brave too.  She will grapple any weight class, any skill level just for the experience.  We will be hearing about her at ADCC in a few years I'm sure.

As far as class goes...I exclusively grapple out of my weight class.   I am the only female training right now and the guys consistently outweigh me by at least twenty pounds.   I do value the experience however, it has made me strong and very technical.  Usually when I get the pleasure of grappling someone in my own weight class I have a tremendous amount of fun because I get to develop different aspects of my game that I don't get to while usually being more defensive than offensive.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2005)

Kewl.  When I grapple my partners are usually men as well, and it's so hard to find women who want to grapple.  I think some don't want to grapple with me because I outweigh them and they think I might hurt them.  This is a real bummer because it doesn't exactly help either one of us, you know?  I sure would like to see other women be more supportive of grappling with other women and also younger guys grappling with us older gals.  It seems if one is not a young hottie, one is not worth grappling with.

What a mistake.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yeah, after having around a dozen sets of eyes staring at ONE SPOT for an extended period of time for purely medical reasons, ya kinda lose that shy-girl air! LOL!



I figure after rolling around on the floor having every body part in contact with every other body part of every person in the room at some point, it's likely gone to hell anyways... or maybe it's I'm a guy and vanity got lost in the evolutionary process...

But we all loose are pants in class at one point, best take it like a man... err... well woman for some


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I figure after rolling around on the floor having every body part in contact with every other body part of every person in the room at some point, it's likely gone to hell anyways... or maybe it's I'm a guy and vanity got lost in the evolutionary process...
> 
> But we all loose are pants in class at one point, best take it like a man... err... well woman for some



Well, there IS a good point to remember - in a self-defense situation, if a woman is broken in on in the shower, bath, any state of undress, she cannot cower - she must fight!  In fact (no offense, Eternal) I might think about shoving the ta-tas in attacker's face to blind him/her so I can get a good choke on or grab the handgun, blade, etc ....


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, there IS a good point to remember - in a self-defense situation, if a woman is broken in on in the shower, bath, any state of undress, she cannot cower - she must fight! In fact (no offense, Eternal) I might think about shoving the ta-tas in attacker's face to blind him/her so I can get a good choke on or grab the handgun, blade, etc ....



So is this generally covered in self-defence classes?


----------



## Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Kewl.  When I grapple my partners are usually men as well, and it's so hard to find women who want to grapple.  I think some don't want to grapple with me because I outweigh them and they think I might hurt them.  This is a real bummer because it doesn't exactly help either one of us, you know?  I sure would like to see other women be more supportive of grappling with other women and also younger guys grappling with us older gals.  It seems if one is not a young hottie, one is not worth grappling with.
> 
> What a mistake.



This is one of my biggest pet peeves about grappling.  I am 40 years old and I too, outweigh some people and I would hate to think that grappling with me would turn someone off.  If that is what they are focusing on, then they are there for the wrong reasons.  I don't think of stuff like that, I think about my game.  There are not enough women grapplers to begin with and most women are too shy to try it.  "Getting into those positions", "what will they think of me", "no one wants to grapple with someone like me" are all detrimental and are reasons why women don't grapple.  We need to be supportive of each other and encourage each other.

Women grapplers need to unite and encourage and stand together and show other women what a fun MA this is and that they can succeed too regardless of weight, size, etc.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 3, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So is this generally covered in self-defence classes?


Heh ... wouldn't YOU like to know ....


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 3, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, there IS a good point to remember - in a self-defense situation, if a woman is broken in on in the shower, bath, any state of undress, she cannot cower - she must fight!



Absolutely, no question about it!  But what I was referring to was class or competition scenarios where I really don't feel comfortable having the girls on display!

And a funny story about losing ones pants...I was at a competition in Calgary and there was a relatively new female grappler there.  She was very enthusiastic and did a lot of thrashing about and as I was passing her guard I noticed that her pants were coming undone (I had inadvertently pulled the drawstring while pushing down on her hips).  At one point I had broken her guard and was about to move when she gave me an almighty shove with her foot in my hip and stood up again.

Well I shouted and called the ref for a time out as I knew her pants were not long to be in an "up" position.  Man...did I get boo'd by the watching crowd.  She was a cutie and many guys had noticed the drawsting drama unfolding as I was passing guard.  I wasn't anyones favorite mom at that match!:angel:


----------

